# Pressemeldung: Frauenpower beim Raubfischseminar im Norden Hamburgs



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2010)

Pressemeldung

*Frauenpower beim Raubfischseminar im Norden Hamburgs​*



 
Tostedt. 
Auch der Zusatztermin des Raubfischseminars mit Testanglern vom Quantum-Specialist-Team am 11. und 12. September war ein voller Erfolg und restlos ausgebucht. Ungefähr 40 Protagonisten hatten ihren Spaß am Wilstedter See im Tangstedter Kiesabbaugebiet nördlich von Hamburg. Erfreulich war, dass diesmal sogar vier junge Damen mit von der Partie waren, was bei diesem Hobby leider noch viel zu selten der Fall ist. Kurz vor Ende der Veranstaltung konnte eine von ihnen mit einem wunderschön gezeichneten Hecht einen persönlichen Erfolg feiern. Neben modernen Angeltechniken aus den USA und Japan, wie zum Beispiel dem Jerkbait- & Topwater-Fishing, dem Drop Shoten und den Texas- & Carolina Rigs, war das Belly Boat-Fahren mit Abstand der größte Publikumsmagnet. Dank der professionellen und uneigennützigen Unterstützung von Jürgen Tews, dem Inhaber des Belly Boat Verleihs „Belly Guerilla Hamburg“, wurden alle Teilnehmer mit Guideline-Booten, Wathosen, Flossen, Schwimmwesten und Anker ausgestattet. 

Wie schon beim ersten Seminar hat der ortsansässige Verein, die SAIG Proppenkieker Kaltenkirchen Tangstedt, durch eine herzliche Gastfreundschaft geglänzt und das Gewässer sowie seine Schulungscontainer zur Verfügung gestellt. Alle Teilnehmer wurden an beiden Tagen mit einem leckerer Mittagessen vom Schwenkgrill bei Kräften gehalten und am Abend wurde am Lagerfeuer noch bis in die Dunkelheit gefachsimpelt. Der erste Fisch kam noch vor dem eigentlichen Startschuss aus dem Wasser, so dass schon auf dem gemeinsamen Gruppenfoto unser Grillmeister Chris-Ole mit seiner Forelle zu sehen ist. So gut wie es angefangen hatte, ging es aber leider nicht weiter und die im See nachweislich vorkommenden heiklen Hechte von über 1,20m Länge und die bulligen Barsche über 40cm machten sich rar. Ein paar Raubfische verirrten sich dennoch an die Drillinge und ließen das Wochenende versöhnlich ausklingen. 

Auch für das Jahr 2011 hat das Team um Dennis Dierks und Mirko Heim ganz konkrete Planungen: So werden Guidingtouren an der Elbe vom Boot und auch vom Ufer aus angeboten und es wird diverse Raubfisch- und Belly-Boat-Seminare geben. Eine weitere Neuerung wird das Raubfischseminar „Forellensee Special“ mit dem feinen Fischen an „Commercial Ponds“ sein – inkusive Filetierkurs und Räuchervorführungen. Wenn Angelvereine Interesse an einem Raubfischseminar an ihrem Vereinsgewässer haben, oder sich Betreiber von Forellenseen in Norddeutschland eine Zusammenarbeit vorstellen können, das Team von www.raubfischseminar.de kommt gerne im nächsten Jahr auch an ihr Gewässer. Weitere Informationen und tolle Fotos von den Seminaren finden Sie unter www.raubfischseminar.de. 

Das Gewässer:
Der Wilstedter See liegt im Kiesabbaugebiet Tangstedt, an der Harksheider Straße. Seine enorme Größe umfasst heute ca. 25 Hektar und besteht aus einem riesigen naturnahen Angelbereich mit Vereinscontainern, der seit über 30 Jahren nachhaltig besetzt wird, einem Bereich in dem noch aktiv mit Saugbaggern Kies abgebaut wird und zwei großen Badebuchten mit Strand und DLRG-Container. Der Fischbestand beinhaltet sämtliche einheimischen Arten. Besonders auf kapitale Barsche jenseits der 40 cm und Hechte über 1,20 m, die sich an den Maränen-Schwärmen dick und rund fressen, haben es die Raubfischangler abgesehen. Auch werden jedes Jahr vereinzelt kapitale Zander und dicke Forellen erbeutet.

Vereinsgeschichte der SAIG Proppenkieker Kaltenkirchen-Tangstedt v. 1973 e. V.

Die Sportangler-Interessengemeinschaft (SAIG) Proppenkieker wurde 2007 aus den Vereinen SAIG Kaltenkirchen und Umgebung und dem Tangstedter ASV Proppenkieker gebildet. Nach Abschluss des Fusionsvertrags findet sich der ASV unter neuem Namen in der SAIG wieder. Heute freut sich der Verein über mehr als 170 Angler, denen diverse Angelmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen: Der Seekamper See bei Segeberg mit 50 ha, der Wilstedter See in Tangstedt mit 25 ha und seit 1997 die Verbandsgewässer des Hamburger Landesverbands mit Dove Elbe, Gose Elbe, Oste usw. In diesen Gewässern lässt sich jede bei uns heimische Fischart fangen.


----------

